# 2011 Mutt Show (lots of pics)



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I went to a Mutt Show that my local town and vet organize every year.
I took Timber and entered him into the "Mystery Mutt" contest and he won 3rd prize!!
At first he was a little nervous as there were much more poeple and their dogs than I was expecting. After about half an hour or so he was his old goofy self, lol.

Enjoy :smile:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*This one is my favourite. Timber looks so proud and beautiful.*


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pics. Looks like it was a pretty good turn out. Do you have to show them stacked or just walk them around?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Not stacked, it's all for fun.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

That is great, wow he must be proud to get 3rd. I got a question about the leash you have. I'm kinda of new to all the leash stuff, as until I got these 3 crazy dogs I didn't have to use one. What is that leash used for, is it for training or helps with the barking or what. I use harnesses as I felt they are safer not pulling around the neck but that leash looks like something I could use.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Mollygirl said:


> That is great, wow he must be proud to get 3rd. I got a question about the leash you have. I'm kinda of new to all the leash stuff, as until I got these 3 crazy dogs I didn't have to use one. What is that leash used for, is it for training or helps with the barking or what. I use harnesses as I felt they are safer not pulling around the neck but that leash looks like something I could use.


Oh you mean the gentle leader. It's not a muzzle and it does not restrict the dog from using it's mouth to bark, drink, eat, bite, etc. If used correctly it helps lead the dog towards you by controlling the head.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Way to go! He's so flippin' handsome...no wonder he placed in the top three!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like fun! Very cool pictures.. pretty awesome of your town to organize an event like that.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

tyti said:


> Oh you mean the gentle leader. It's not a muzzle and it does not restrict the dog from using it's mouth to bark, drink, eat, bite, etc. If used correctly it helps lead the dog towards you by controlling the head.


My friend has a gentle leader for her great pyr and her pyr hates the thing. I think because my friend puts it on too tight. Often she has a mark on her face from it for hours after. Isn't the point that it's loose unless the dog pulls?
Her dog behaves worse on a 5' leash with the gentle leader than my dog with his martingale collar on a retractable leash.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love it when your town puts on events like this for the dogs and the dog owners. Looks like there was a great turn out. Your pup is so cute, I also see why he placed so high with so many dogs there. Congratulations. Mollie the moron absolutely loves those treats that you won, they stink to high heaven but they sure are good.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, what a great turn out!
Congratulations to Timber!

I use the Gentle Leader too, it's a great tool!


----------

